# Utilisation d'Infuse sur Apple TV 4k couplée à une freebox



## Azuby (23 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai un disque dur externe (avec des films et séries) branché sur ma freebox delta S
J'ai une ATV4K avec Infuse

Et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a un moyen de lire mes fichiers (qui sont sur le disque dur externe) sur ma TV ?

Car à l'aide d'Infuse, j'ai accès au contenu de mon disque dur sur la TV, mais je n'arrive pas à lancer les fichiers (ils sont donc visibles mais je ne peux pas les ouvrir)

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, ce serait super gentil !

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## RubenF (24 Mars 2020)

Normalement on est d’accord que la freebox prends ton HDDe et en fait un NAS. Ensuite tu connectes Infuse à ta Freebox en FTP ou un Upnp ça devrait y aller tout seul. enfin chez moi ça fonctionne comme ça à deux trois trucs près.


----------



## Azuby (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour RubenF,

Effectivement c'est ce que j'avais fait
Puis j'ai redémarré ma Freebox et bizarrement ca fonctionne


----------



## Azuby (25 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Normalement on est d’accord que la freebox prends ton HDDe et en fait un NAS. Ensuite tu connectes Infuse à ta Freebox en FTP ou un Upnp ça devrait y aller tout seul. enfin chez moi ça fonctionne comme ça à deux trois trucs près.



En revanche, ton HDD, tu le branches simplement à la prise USB où tu l'insères dans la box comme un disque dur interne dans l'un des emplacements prévus pour ?

Merci


----------



## RubenF (25 Mars 2020)

Ni l’un ni l’autre ajd, j’ai monté un gros NAS


----------



## Sebastreet (19 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, idem, Delta s, APPLE TV 4K, INFUSE 6, films dans un disque dans la Freebox et aussi un disque ext Nas Seagate Personnal Cloud. Comme indiqué sur les fichiers joints, le disque ainsi que la freebox sont bien paramétrés mais rien ne se passe, si je retourne sur la page d'accueil d'Infuse, je ne peux rien faire que rajouter un serveur... Impossible de trouver la manière de procéder sur le net...  J'ai rendu mon Player Freebox Révolution pour un Apple Tv , cela fonctionnait très bien avant. Merci pour votre aide.


----------

